# Jim Butcher Codex Alera Series



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would highly recommend this series for folks who like a good fantasy series. The characters are well developed, the world is fascinating, and they are a nice balance of action and intrigue. Overall, it is one of my favorite fantasy series.

There are six books in the series, five have been published. The sixth is now available for pre-order.







The remaining three books did not pop up in the link maker so I am not listing them here.

All of the books are available on the Kindle. Great reads. If you like the Dresden series you will like Codex Alera. It has a totally different feel to it but they are really well done.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess I should really try this one again, given all the recommendations I see for it. I read the sample of the first one and it left me with a "meh" feeling. Maybe I should give the whole book a try.  I loved Dresden right away and devoured the series back in December, but this one....not so much.

For those who like it, is it one of those where you need more than the first few chapters to really get into it?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The first one gets off to a bit of a slow start. It sets the scene in terms of the environment, many of the central characters, and the social norms of Alera. There is a ton of information in it that will have you going "You have got to be kidding me" by the time you hit books three and four. I went back and re-read it after each of those books and spent a decent amount of time muttering about what I had missed. Granted, I had no way of knowing what I had missed until I realized I had missed it. That is when I truly came to appreciate the first book.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Agree wholeheartedly.  

I've heard some say it starts too slow and they couldn't get into it.  But.......I never thought so and even if true it's well worth sticking it out till you get into the story/characters.  One of my favorite additions to the fantasy genre in years.  Fantastic well developed characters, interesting world where humans are not necessarily the dominant race, plenty of political intrigue and then some.

It's another of the few series where I have to buy the new book as soon as it comes out regardless of the price.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh, and another thing about Jim Butcher, his books come out like clockwork and are always well written.  I'm getting tired of starting a good series only to wonder if and when the next installment will come out, i.e Robert Jordan and George RR Martin.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheheh This is also true. I just wish he was continuing the Codex Series. I am seriously bummed that this is going to be the last one.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> heheheh This is also true. I just wish he was continuing the Codex Series. I am seriously bummed that this is going to be the last one.


I'm somewhat bummed too, but on the positive side I'd rather have 6 very good books than two or three very good books followed by 10-12 books of mediocrity before it's finally wrapped up. IMO Terry Goodkind and Robert Jordan both fell into this trap, though I suspect their publishers had something to do with pushing them into it. I'm beginning to wonder if this will be the fate of George RR Martin's Fire and Ice series as well. Gawd I hope not.

On a positive note regarding the Codex series, Mr. Butcher has created one heck of an interesting world with two other significant races, I can see all kinds of stories stemming from this. I certainly wouldn't be unhappy if the Codex world spawned a bunch of stories like Modesitt has done with the Recluse series. Then again I wouldn't be unhappy if Jim Butcher came up with something totally different for us either.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I loved the first one....I have to whittle down my TBR list and build up my Book Purchasing Balance before I buy the next one. So many books.....so little time!!

Also half way through Dresden series and need to buy those too!

I agree on Jordan....I loved the first 2 books, finished the next 2 or 3 and when it came to the next one I was remember thinking......." huge book where nothing much happens and nothing is resolved" and I just couldn't spend the time on it. I wish he had a more minimalist editor


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Yup, huge thumbs up.  Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have already pre-ordered it. The last one I bought the day it came out. I can't wait to read them. I am going to go nuts when Jim starts publishing the chapters on his website. One chapter a week, the (deleting bad word since this is a family site) not nice man who likes to tease me.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I was so disappointed when I tried the sample of this after I finished Turn Coat.  I'm another one that adored Dresden from the first page, and couldn't even finish the sample for the first Codex book.  One of Dresden's strengths is that every book starts with a great first chapter, sucking you in immediately.  Another is that the universe is built for you over time, without hitting you over the head with a ton of boring background at any point.  

From what I've read both in the first Codex book and what has been mentioned here, that's the exact opposite for this series.  I'll have to either find it at the library or sit down in a bookstore with a copy to read more than the beginning, because right now, I can't bring myself to spend cash on it since the sample was such a bear to get through.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

If you like fantasy at all, it's definitely worth a read.  While Dresden books are great fun (honestly, they're kind of becoming a bit bubblegum-ish but I still like them), the Alera series is unquestionably Butcher's best work - no question.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I waited until Dresden hit the best seller list to buy Turn Coat. I have already pre-ordered Book 6 of Codex Alera. 

As much as I like Dresden, the books are becoming very predictable and a bit boring. I had figured out who the spy was almost as soon as he appeared in the book. I like Dresden but I think the series is dragging on far too long. I am ready for it to be wrapped up. Codex Alera has so much happening in it that I know I am going to be pissed that the series is over. I know that there is plenty for Jim to keep working with. (sigh)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I know what you mean, they are great fun....but even after only reading 4 so far, I can see the template.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

The Nightside series by Simon R. Green (definitely worth a look for Dresden fans - very Dresdin-esque) is a bit like that as well.  The worst in the Nightside series is the constant 'aaahh, horrible danger, ahhh, gonna dieee... ouchh... hurt badd... ok, let me use my 'gift', find the magic link that allows such and such to exist/happen, poof, problem solved, baddie gone.  Sometimes you just want to scream, hey, why didn't you do that *first* !?  Still good fun though.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't wait for the next one  - the final one! Argh. Anticipation... I thought Codex started out slow, but it did eventually suck me in.


----------



## Summer (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been thinking about giving the Codex Alera series a try.  I'm not really much for traditional fantasy (by which I mean pretty much anything that isn't set in fairly contemporary times), so I've hesitated, but I love the Dresden series.  I think once I get caught up with ol' Harry I'll give Codex a try.


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Just wanted to add a note to defend Robert Jordan............. he was terminally ill (and has since passed away). Might be a reason for not getting the last book done. However, I do hope someone good finishes the series.

            Brian


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Brandon Sanderson is finishing the last 2 books. He is the author of the Mistborn trilogy and Elantris and Warbreaker. I think Warbreaker is free on his website
http://www.brandonsanderson.com/


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Can't wait for the next one - the final one! Argh. Anticipation... I thought Codex started out slow, but it did eventually suck me in.


Yup. Same here. Now I have to wait impatiently for the last book. And then think about how I would expand the series. I can tell that I have gotten sucked into a series when I am writing fan fiction in my head. I never actually write it but I day dream with the characters.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

Oh thanks for the good tip--I'm always looking for a new series and I really had so much fun with Dresden!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I highly reccomend the Mistborn Trilogy. It was very good


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I highly reccomend the Mistborn Trilogy. It was very good


That one is next on my TBR pile, ordered it last week at the same time I ordered this book:



Good, good book. I'm around 48% through. It met my stay up way too late cause I can't put it down despite being utterly exhausted test. I finally made myself go to sleep at 3:30am cause I had to be up in 3 hours. I'm tired today.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I really liked Name of the Wind. Lived up to the hype, IMO. Too bad he's already being sucked into the Martin/Jordan/etc. mold of taking forever to get the sequel out.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Forster said:


> That one is next on my TBR pile, ordered it last week at the same time I ordered this book:
> 
> 
> 
> Good, good book. I'm around 48% through. It met my stay up way too late cause I can't put it down despite being utterly exhausted test. I finally made myself go to sleep at 3:30am cause I had to be up in 3 hours. I'm tired today.


I absolutely LOVED Name of the Wind. I sure hope book 2 is a good one.


----------

